# E206922 ps-1



## sumrplumr (Jun 26, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about this motherboard? Its a 423 pin socket,It has 4 slots for memory ,2 for the newer p4 single notch,memory stick and 2 for the older p3 2 notch memory sticks.The E206922 ps-1 was on the back,and all I can find on the main part of the board is ( Canada ICES-003) (Class/ClassB) HELP!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PC-Chips M598LMR ?

Download Everest from www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/System_Analysis_Utilities/Lavalys_EVEREST_Home_Edition.html
to get a full diagnosis of your PC.


----------



## turneriver (Jul 15, 2005)

Check out: Amptron k7-830LM. 
http://www.computerhardwaremall.com/detail.asp?id=19

uses PC1600/2100 DDR SDRAM DIMMs 
or PC100/133 SDRAM DIMMs, but not at same time. 1Gb max. memory
I have the CD for this Mobo.
-Larry


----------



## mhaydon42069 (Oct 31, 2006)

*If you Still Need IT*

I had a ruff time but this is what I came up with...

P4VMM2 V1.X ECS ELITEGROUP Motherboard Mainboard Drivers Manuals BIOS

Socket 478 supports the Intel® Pentium® 4 processor
CHIPSET

VIA® P4M266 (NB) & VT8233(SB) Chipset
P4M266 V-Link Host system controller and VT8233 V-Link Client to PCI/LPC bridge
Peak Bandwidth 266MB/S 8-bit V-link Host Controller
Integrated Savage 4 2D/3D Video Accelerator
LPC I/O - IT8705F
LAN: RealTek 8100/B
AC97 Audio Codec: Compliant with AC97 2.2 specification
SYSTEM BIOS

2 DDR DIMM sockets and 2 DIMM sockets support (can not be used simultaneously)
Two 184-pin 2.5V DDR SDRAM (DDR266/DDR200) or
Two 168-pin 3.3V SDRAM (PC133/PC100)
Maximum: 2GB(DDR SDRAM or SDRAM)
I/O INTERFACE


----------



## sammyK21 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola Soy De Chile Y Ojala Me Sirva Lo Que Ando Buscando Gracias


----------

